# Fleece 30,40,50 Tune



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

Was wondering if any of you guys are running this tune? I only have a k&n cai, so I wanna see if I can't unlock more power for alittle till I see how emissions is in md since they're a-holes about it, to do a race tune and dpf delete and such. Just trying to see how you guys like it. Trying to make sure I get my money's worth..


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite a few are. Try searching on the topic. Lots of info that will help you.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I have had it for almost 2 years now an use the 30 horse full time, more mid range pull an better on fuel when on the highway. too many regens with the 40 an 50 . have had zero problems with it .
Fleece know what their doing. they felt the 30 is the tune the car should of had from the factory an I agree!


----------

